# I got of the ice ok! Polar bear club!



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

No one needs to up date what I do fall through the ice or what am catching! Next time someone does I will have my lawyer or my 9 to take of a holes like that! No more comments from me on this to the guys that that really ice fish if u have not joined the polar bear club u have not been ice fishing enough!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

This is horrible and unsafe advice to anyone, especially a new or inexperienced ice-fisherman, reading the Hard Water Discussions forum looking to glean useful information about ice fishing.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> No one needs to up date what I do fall through the ice or what am catching! Next time someone does I will have my lawyer or my 9 to take of a holes like that! No more comments from me on this to the guys that that really ice fish if u have not joined the polar bear club u have not been ice fishing enough!


Try that again in english please...


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing…. Shad


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked on phonics works for Brad!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

avidhunter11 said:


> I was thinking the same thing…. Shad


Maybe a brain freeze...........


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What the hell just happened


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I think this post is supposed to be in gthe OGF comedy corner??


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I feel like i was drinking all night trying to read that post


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

That's an angry hillbilly


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Now my head hurts and I have no idea what was said.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lowerider1029 said:


> I feel like i was drinking all night trying to read that post


Sorry for me not proofreading I mean to be up dated on and take care of! Plus 2 that's! U get it now!


----------



## nate gsi (Oct 18, 2011)

I think you should revise and write the whole thing over after you have sobered up.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Are you the guide who's sled went through at Catawba?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

NO I'm completly lost here. Read it all like 5 times. This thread makes absolutely no sense??????? I couldnt write something like that if I tried. Sober up for sure


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Eyeseekerr said:


> NO I'm completly lost here. Read it all like 5 times. This thread makes absolutely no sense??????? I couldnt write something like that if I tried. Sober up for sure


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Row v. Wade said:


> Are you the guide who's sled went through at Catawba?


No mosquito Sunday! Guys don't get it!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> No mosquito Sunday! Guys don't get it!


Brad, try one more time bro. We aren't picking up what you're laying down man....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

So you took the Sunday ice bath?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

So many questions I think that we all can agree on:



brad crappie said:


> "No one needs to up date what I do fall through the ice or what am catching!"


 - Did someone make a thread about you falling through the ice, or a thread about what you have been catching? *Did you fall through the ice?*



brad crappie said:


> Next time someone does I will have my lawyer or my 9 to take of a holes like that!


 - Are you saying here that if someone makes a thread (again?) about you falling through the ice or about what you are catching, they will face justice via the law and/or your 9mm firearm?



brad crappie said:


> No more comments from me on this to the guys that that really ice fish if u have not joined the polar bear club u have not been ice fishing enough!


 - Are you saying here that if someone has not gone out on ice too thin to support their weight, and fallen through, that they are indeed not dedicated enough to the sport of ice-fishing?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

lawyers, guns.........missing something.........MONEY!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

All of us fellow icers are Extremely happy you & Chuck got off the ice after your unplanned ice bath. Granted, it certainly wasn't a comic experience at all, but your rambling is making it so.

I hope you're a lil safer & cautious in the future.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Crack a bud light.....here we go....


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Flannel I think that the answer to all of your questions is YES.

So, this guy is either;

A. Certifiably insane

or most likely

B. Trolling big time


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Carp is officially the new interpreter for drunk posts. Well done carp!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I think we all can agree that an MS Paint drawing of the events that have occurred would go a long way in helping us visualize what happened. Is this one accurate?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

So you took the Sunday ice bath?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> So you took the Sunday ice bath?


Yes


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

What did you do? Fail English class, or did you just completely skip it all together? Haha!! You sound like an incoherent dbag


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> No one needs to up date what I do fall through the ice or what am catching! Next time someone does I will have my lawyer or my 9 to take of a holes like that! No more comments from me on this to the guys that that really ice fish if u have not joined the polar bear club u have not been ice fishing enough!


So what you are saying is that you plan on shooting me or suing me if I make reference to you falling in? If you have an issue with myself, please name me in any post where you feel the need to threaten me. No need to insinuate anything about anyone. Please put a name with your statements!

In addition, many people have ice fished for years without falling in. I am one of those. Falling in ice water (any depth) looks extremely scary. I should have called the fire department immediately.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All joking aside I'm glad you got out ok


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Might be a lot more helpful to explain what happened so it doesn't happen to others. Experienced or not we all stand a chance every time we step in the ice and it's better to give advice and help other than to threaten those who you might have to depend on when the chit hits the fan.


----------



## Sovy123 (Feb 20, 2015)

not all hard core ice fishermen have to fall in the water.... Stupidity kills, be smart and safe and hopefully you never fall in, going in doesnt make you a better ice fisherman by any means.... I don't need ice fishing street cred by falling in, much rather stay up on top of the ice, why don't you tell us what happend so we all can learn from it


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> So what you are saying is that you plan on shooting me or suing me if I make reference to you falling in? If you have an issue with myself, please name me in any post where you feel the need to threaten me. No need to insinuate anything about anyone. Please put a name with your statements!
> 
> In addition, many people have ice fished for years without falling in. I am one of those. Falling in ice water (any depth) looks extremely scary. I should have called the fire department immediately.


We're u on the docks on Sunday?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sovy123 said:


> why don't you tell us what happend so we all can learn from it


 I can't speak for any other parties, but I will glad state my observations. 1. ice was thinner near the mouth of the marina bay (There was open water) 2. Ice was very thin near any dock. ( I was fishing the docks and ice was a max of 1.5"-2" near the docks) 3. if you stood near a dock or on the thin ice you would risk falling in 4. Not enough cold weather to make the ice reasonably safe for walking or holding the weight of a person.

Disclaimer: I am only talking about what I noticed from experience and observation. If you want to stay safe, wait for extended periods of cold weather. or use a spud bar.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> We're u on the docks on Sunday?


Yes I was


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Yes I was


Well u talked to me then


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

That is correct as well


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Well u talked to me then


I will be on 2inches of ice if the water is not that deep I can swim and I am in pretty good shape! I went over a pressure crack or a little shelve ice not smart I told my buddy to stay clear of that !but I had bug up my ass to get by it ,not smart period!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> I will be on 2inches of ice if the water is not that deep I can swim and I am in pretty good shape! I went over a pressure crack or a little shelve ice not smart I told my buddy to stay clear of that !but I had bug up my ass to get by it ,not smart period!


What is the deepest that you consider not that deep?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flannel_Carp said:


> What is the deepest that you consider not that deep?


4 t 8ft


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> 4 t 8ft


What is your plan if you go through the ice in 8 feet of water and don't come up right where your hole is?


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

brad crappie said:


> 4 t 8ft


 That is too deep for me anything over my waist is to deep for me. Your either brave or crazy to go out on 2inches of ice and it be 8ft of water.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Eriesteamer, is that you?! Lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

So how long should I icefish to join the polar bear club? I've been doing this for about 38 years and have set on a bucket with 2.5" of ice.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

This is hilarious


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

quackpot said:


> So how long should I icefish to join the polar bear club? I've been doing this for about 38 years and have set on a bucket with 2.5" of ice.


U got to get stoned in their morning and then drunk in the afternoon!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> U got to get stoned in their morning and then drunk in the afternoon!


To be honest with am somewhere in the middle of right and wrong! Am very straight up guy! Only thing I will lie bout is where am catching good size fish!


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

Please wear a large orange flag from now on so we can identify you..... for a multitude of reasons


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

You got to be a certain kind of crazy to be fishing on 2 in of ice... Hypothermia sets in under 2 min so I hope your also a track runner and swimmer to get back to your truck


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I just wasted 5 mins of my life reading this tread


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> U got to get stoned in their morning and then drunk in the afternoon!


In what comes as an amazing plot twist, even more certifiably unsafe information has now been added to this thread; what a day! Chuck Daniels certainly would not approve of this message. David Allan Coe might though.


----------

